# Interior NC



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I am digging through pics for my web guy and thought I would post a few....

Here are a few professional pics of a staged model home that we did this spring.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

They look real nice Chris.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice looking house and paint job!

Sage


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah the colors and architecture are awesome! Good job man :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice work, Chris. Amazing photography.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

Since you were not the photographer, allow me to be hyper-critical about the lighting the professional did not optimize.

IMO, a room should be evenly exposed with no "hot spots". Especially for this profession. The last two of the bed room and bath have glaring and distracting hot spots caused by massive over-exposure of the windows. And even in the top pict, the doorway leading to another area is over exposed and causes a distraction.

True, you and I are not expected to be able to control this, but a professional photographer is being paid not only to have an eye for this type of thing, but also the equipment, knowledge, and the ability to balance the lighting.

Here's and example from Catchlight's site. (The potographer's name is on the pict so I do not need to give him credit)










and heck, even I've had success:










Windows are an important architectural feature, especially for a painter. These pictures do not do justice to your company's work. 
Again, In My Opinion.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:blink:

Um...ok Bill. I was just throwing up a few pics to show one of our completed jobs, not looking to get into photography or compare to one of my competitors. 

I know you love that company, but really? Let him come here and post his own pics if he wants. And not in my thread. Thanks.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Hey, nice work!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As expected very nice looking work Chris. I hope you give your guys a bonus for making you look so good.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks tight! Crisp. Nice work! :notworthy:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Looks good and very crisp. Nice job.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> As expected very nice looking work Chris. I hope you give your guys a bonus for making you look so good.


Yup ...my presence every day!:jester:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

LOL. Bless 'em with your presence. Do you actually paint or just your crew? Also, are you sliding back into resi's? Just curious.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I Love it :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

KLaw said:


> LOL. Bless 'em with your presence. Do you actually paint or just your crew? Also, are you sliding back into resi's? Just curious.


I paint with every crew at some point during the day. If not painting then it's sweeping or taking out the trash. I like to do laborer work and let my painter's paint. It's what I pay them well for.

This is NC but we have always done a % of resi work. I have landed quite a few nice higher end resi jobs this year. Mostly from people holding off from last year.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I paint with every crew at some point during the day. If not painting then it's sweeping or taking out the trash. I like to do laborer work and let my painter's paint. It's what I pay them well for.
> 
> This is NC but we have always done a % of resi work. I have landed quite a few nice higher end resi jobs this year. Mostly from people holding off from last year.


Since your slidin back into resi hoodz, which lead generating services are working best for you? Do you have an estimator and if so how much do y'all have to pay the cat to land gigz like that? Just curious...


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> I paint with every crew at some point during the day. If not painting then it's sweeping or taking out the trash. I like to do laborer work and let my painter's paint. It's what I pay them well for.
> 
> This is NC but we have always done a % of resi work. I have landed quite a few nice higher end resi jobs this year. Mostly from people holding off from last year.


Cool. I missed it was a NC in your OP. Nice layout.


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, very nice.

Looks like the kitchen and bath cabinetry was Ikea. Or are they custom cabs that just look European?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

i said:


> Wow, very nice.
> 
> Looks like the kitchen and bath cabinetry was Ikea. Or are they custom cabs that just look European?


Not Ikea.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Chris

The mantel looks sweet. Is that impervo?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Chris
> 
> The mantel looks sweet. Is that impervo?


Nope. Believe it or not Super Spec SG. About 6 coats.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Your blowing up my pics with that crazy software ....aint ya?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Nope. Believe it or not Super Spec SG. About 6 coats.


Your right. I dont believe it. :no:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Your blowing up my pics with that crazy software ....aint ya?


Yup, I still have the spectroscopic analysis magnification software.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Yup, I still have the spectroscopic analysis magnification software.


How'd I do?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> How'd I do?


Its like buttah.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> :blink:
> 
> Um...ok Bill. I was just throwing up a few pics to show one of our comleted jobs, not looking to get into photography or compare to one of my competitors.
> 
> I know you love that company, but really? Let him come here and post his own pics if he wants. And not in my thread. Thanks.


Sorry, didn't mean to rain on your parade. The work you do and the houses you work in are obviously top notch. I was just trying to help you see how the photographs you present on your site can better convey your quality. Unlike many of the hacks on the web, NEPS deserves to display first rate photographs. 

And hey, if I mention NEPS and Catchlight in the same breath, take it as a compliment. :thumbup:

But again, it's about my first passion, photography and how we need to present the best possible pictures on our websites. 

Just trying to help.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

My pics are very dull. Nice SLR too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Your pics may well be black and white. I will need to do further analysis before making a conclusive statement. You get an A in your cinematography and use of angular composition.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Whats on the shakes? Looks like 3000?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sheeet,

with a little brightening and contrast, those will be better than the ones shot by the professional


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Whats on the shakes? Looks like 3000?


No clue. Supposedly Timber Oil 

Thats the site in question.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> sheeet,
> 
> with a little brightening and contrast, those will be better than the ones shot by the professional


I'm perplexed. There is flash reflection in the hanging wall art, yet there is no evidence of flash or color in the picture. I think neps is playing a photoshop prank. :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> sheeet,
> 
> with a little brightening and contrast, those will be better than the ones shot by the professional


If I only had a clue. No idea how to enhance.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm perplexed. There is flash reflection in the hanging wall art, yet there is no evidence of flash or color in the picture. I think neps is playing a photoshop prank. :jester:


Nope. My flash was washing out the room. 

New Sony SLR. I am a point and shoot type of guy.

I'm thinking of getting that new panoramic digital.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> If I only had a clue. No idea how to enhance.


well you could spend your youth in a darkroom ....... opps too late 

or just send them to me. This is only a quick one. Could still be tweaked.









EDIT: and too light once I see it posted


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill 

Can you crop out the door hinge and properly center the tumblers on the settee?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> Can you crop out the door hinge and properly center the tumblers on the settee?


Read my mind. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> Can you crop out the door hinge and properly center the tumblers on the settee?



ROFLMAO !!

Unfortunately I can. But it'll take a little time.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

very nice,,,im stunned how good photography makes all the difference.

(although arch obviously has an eye for photography,,,,to the average fella, these pics are fantastic)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> ROFLMAO !!
> 
> Unfortunately I can. But it'll take a little time.


And I will send you a rack of your microbrew of choice if you replace the two framed Articles of the Constitution with a velvet Elvis and Dogs Playing Poker. That would cause me to sprain a fat.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I feel a "How professional photo's make a difference" thread coming from Bill any minute!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

YOU ARE GOOD, Chris

Is there a web cam in my office?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> YOU ARE GOOD, Chris
> 
> Is there a web cam in my office?


Please put you pants back on!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry. But it's a little humid


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great projects NEPS. I especially like the second set.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris nice work. Try pointing the flash upwards. May help. F the photos...your paint job is really nice.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wow, awesome looking work. Should be some great pics for the website.


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Beautifull interiors. Great job.


----------

